# Relief for Professional Subscriptions



## Carpenter (12 Mar 2006)

Are there any reliefs available from Revenue for professional subscriptions?

I know that where an employer pays for professional subscriptions on behalf of an employee these are not treated as BIK and are not subjected to tax.

I am a PAYE employee and this year I paid a professional subscription related to my profession and field of work.

I didn't ask my employer to pay the sub this year but I will probably do so when it's up for renewal next year, as the subscription is important and very much relevant to the company's core activity.

Can I get any tax relief on the payment I've made this year?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2006)

I'm not aware of the employee qualifying for tax/_PRSI _relief on such subscriptions unless covered by the [broken link removed]? Can't find anything that suggests that the employee might get relief in .


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Mar 2006)

My employer reimburses a modest sum each year towards my various professional subscriptions, but otherwise I don't think there's any entitlement to tax relief. Last year, as part of a round of budget cutbacks, they suddenly (and quite arbitrarily) told me that two of my subscriptions were no longer deemed 'immediately relevant' to my professional duties — I wish I could apply the same yardstick to my typical workload!  — so I asked Revenue about claiming tax relief on them and they said no, 'sure don't I get enough professional expenses already'...


----------



## Carpenter (12 Mar 2006)

Ok, as I suspected so, thanks anyway!


----------



## Lorraine B (13 Mar 2006)

What about tax credit for "Trade Union Subscriptions".  It was my understanding that this covers Professional Subscriptions


----------



## Carpenter (13 Mar 2006)

A chink of light perhaps?  I'll look at the Revenue site again....


----------



## Ham Slicer (13 Mar 2006)

I would stick it in as a Sch E expense (employment expense) and argue the toss if Revenue come back on it.


----------



## ARCH (13 Mar 2006)

It should be allowed as an employment expense once it is wholly, exclusively and necessarly paid for employment purposes.


----------



## Lorraine B (13 Mar 2006)

As Carpenter is a PAYE employee, how would he go about claiming Sch E Expenses?


----------



## Glenbhoy (13 Mar 2006)

I have heard definitively that paye accountants can get relief for their professional subs, and know several people who have received this.  Like everything else, ring the revenue and hope you get through to someone who is remotely interested in your query (in fairness to them, they will usually put you through to someone who knows - eventually!!).


----------



## extopia (13 Mar 2006)

Can this be covered by "Flat Rate Expenses" allowable by Revenue? For instance carpenters are allowed €220, presumably to cover wear and tear on tools etc. You can download a spreadsheet of expenses allowable by occupation [broken link removed]

[Edit: I notice Clubman covered this earlier, but no harm in getting a second opinion - plus the revenue doc has some pretty interesting information. Shop assitants are entitled to expenses of €97 for example... and of course public service employees seem to have it better than the private sector!]


----------



## jasconius (13 Mar 2006)

Rang revenue this morning. Guy on the helpdesk says no problem - so long as you are a qualified accountant and subscribe to ACA ACCA or FCMA you can claim at 20% provided you have a receipt and that you needed the qualification for your job.
- though when i asked why my claim was not allowed he said ring your local tax office - it maybe because I had no receipt.


On a slightly different tack - anyone know why they are sending out any refunds first with no balancing statement? Helpdesk said it was a change in procedure and the balancing statement would follow several days later but didn'y know why! - sounds it bit odd to send out a cheque and you don't know what the make-up is.


----------



## z102 (14 Mar 2006)

Isn't there a tax relief for those who educate themself, a language course, fork lift driving, computing etc. ? Books and professional magazines could be part of it.


----------



## Marion (14 Mar 2006)

I'm sure that there is tax relief if you are a registered with a professional council - eg medical council.

Marion


----------



## Glenbhoy (15 Mar 2006)

Heinbloed, I think that only courses given by specified institutes of education allow relief for education (unless you are self employed, in which case I'd put all those expenses through).


----------

